# Louver Jig



## allistair (Jun 3, 2011)

Good day to all, I am looking for plans to make a router jig to make louvers for small cabinet doors. I do not have a PHD in woodworking but do enjoy the hobby, this one is for my boat. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Here's just one of many ways.


========



allistair said:


> Good day to all, I am looking for plans to make a router jig to make louvers for small cabinet doors. I do not have a PHD in woodworking but do enjoy the hobby, this one is for my boat. Thanks


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome Allistair,

On the outside chance that you could use effect without function, this is an option;
Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Check out the video on the page for use.

Mike


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob Is part of that PDF missing? I only see one page????


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I would expect that the slanted slots for the louver blades to fit into, are what you are finding difficult.

On the chance that you might have one or have a friend who has one, the Leigh FMT mortise and tenon jig can cut the slots for the louver blades to fit into. A special template is available for making these louver cuts.

Norm Abram did a show where he made plantation shutters and the show is still available on DVD. He made some jigs for this that may apply to what you are doing. He doesn't make the slots for the louvers as the plantation shutter blades are designed to pivot open and closed, but there are tips for making the blades in the video.

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Plantation Shutters

You might also consider making a jig with a slot at the correct angle for you to fit a router bushing into. This could then be attached to a board that you clamp to the side of your work. You then insert the router bushing into this slot and plunge cut the slot with the appropriate router bit. If I was making this jig I would carefully mark the outline of this slanted slot on a piece of 1/4" hardboard and then carefully cut it out with a scroll saw. Once cut it could be positioned over your work and then tacked to the board that you would use for clamping it to your work. If it worked out well, you might even consider making one with many slots in it so you don't have to re-position it for each cut. You also need to realize that you will need to remove the clamping board and reverse the template board to make the cuts in the opposite side of the louver (right side - left side).

To make the blades I would mill the stock to the correct thickness and width. Then I would use a bull nose router bit of the correct size in my router table with feather boards above and on the edge of the work to hold the stock in the correct position against the table and the fence as I fed the stock past the router bit.

Charley


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Bob Is part of that PDF missing? I only see one page????


Yes, it is one of a set I posted a while back.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Yes, it is one of a set I posted a while back.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Forgot to add this one.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

allistair said:


> Good day to all, I am looking for plans to make a router jig to make louvers for small cabinet doors. I do not have a PHD in woodworking but do enjoy the hobby, this one is for my boat. Thanks


Do they need to be functional or just give the look?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

jlord said:


> Do they need to be functional or just give the look?


Hi James,

Since it's a cabinet door, my guess is they wouldn't need to function. A louver bit would certainly be an easier way to go.

Mike


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Peter!


----------



## tbear (Mar 7, 2009)

*Louver Jig PDF*

Here is the Louver Jig in one PDF to make it easier for everyone.


----------



## gatvol (Apr 13, 2008)

*cannot access the pdf*

tbear
when I go to the pdf of any of your posts all I get is a blank page. Help?
Thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

gatvol said:


> tbear
> when I go to the pdf of any of your posts all I get is a blank page. Help?
> Thanks


Try this. If it still does not work then make sure you have the latest Acrobat Reader.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OR

Use the jpg files below

========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Take a peek at the new jig(s) Rockler has come out with ( by Jig It )
Note ,,the little spring clips to move the Louvers up or down, that has always been the hard job but not any more.  with the new type of jigs.
Shutter Control Arm Fastener - Rockler Woodworking Tools

2-1/2'' Louver Template Set for Shutter System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

1-1/4'' Fixed Louver Template Set for Shutter System - Rockler Woodworking Tools


http://www.rockler.com/tech/49470-Shutter-Jig-Inst.pdf

http://www.rockler.com/tech/44342-Shutter-Jig-Inst.pdf


router bit for the job ▼

1 PC Shutter Base Architectural Molding C Router Bit | eBay

===


















==


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

There's also the non functioning louvers. Just run your material then stack them to the height needed.

Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I Think John has that bit 

http://www.routerforums.com/251376-post1.html



==



jlord said:


> There's also the non functioning louvers. Just run your material then stack them to the height needed.
> 
> Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Bob. 
You can also buy the material in that profile in 16' length's. I used some of this when I built some large doors on J.Edgar.


----------

